# CAN Officer Returns to AFG With Artificial Leg



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2009)

Bravo!   



> Shortly after losing one of his legs while on duty in Afghanistan, Capt. Simon Mailloux asked his major how good his chances were of getting back to the battlefront.
> 
> Nearly two years later, Mailloux is sporting a high-tech prosthetic leg and preparing to return to the war-torn country in November.
> 
> ...



More here.







_- edited to fix spelling in subject, and adding photo - _


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2009)

Great story of grit and determination.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2009)

I think I may print a copy of this article out, and hand it to people who complain about how hard the BFT is.

Inspiring story!


----------



## Big Foot (23 Sep 2009)

Simon, from the first time I met him, was always determined to be at his best, always working to better himself and those around him. I'm very happy to see that while his body isn't what it used to be, his spirit remains intact. He is certainly an inspiration, even for those who do not know him personally. BZ to you, Simon and best of luck to you.


----------



## tree hugger (24 Sep 2009)

Good on him!

I'm amazed that this isn't all over the news.... I just double checked cbc and ctv and they have nothing on this story.  IMO, this is huge and should be reported on!   What a positive msg!  

Makes me wonder _why_ they haven't picked ip up.  Or am I being jaded and cynical...


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2009)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I'm amazed that this isn't all over the news.... I just double checked cbc and ctv and they have nothing on this story.  IMO, this is huge and should be reported on!   What a positive msg!


Since he appears to be working for the GG, it would be up to CBC outlets in Quebec City to chase and follow-up - we'll see how quickly that happens on such a great story.



			
				tree hugger said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder _why_ they haven't picked ip up.  Or am I being jaded and cynical...


We'll just have to see how quickly broadcast media pick this up before passing judgement on whether you're right to be jaded and cynical    If you are, you wouldn't be alone here.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Sep 2009)

When they _do_ pick it up, what are the odds the comments will be: "Neo-Bush Harper's bankrupt war forces amputees into combat"  

: 

Cynical, jaded, realistic.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Sep 2009)

It was already on the CBC site.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2009/09/24/quebec-afghanistan-injured-soldier.html


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Sep 2009)

And in the _Good Grey Globe_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/an-amputees-unfinished-business-in-afghanistan/article1299256/


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Sep 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> When they _do_ pick it up, what are the odds the comments will be: "Neo-Bush Harper's bankrupt war forces amputees into combat"
> 
> :
> 
> Cynical, jaded, realistic.




Yup!

Here's one from the _Globe and Mail_ comments (link above):

*"Articles about children burned alive waiting for free petrol don't have the proper optics for a feel good story."*

In fairness, most of the others are pretty positive.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2009)

Journeyman, you win again - although a lot of comments on the CBC story are OK (even those from people who say they oppose the mission, but congratulate the Captain on his achievement), the dreck continues - my personal fave for sensitivity & tact:


> "You want to do good, you want to make sure that this gonna happen well so the people [in Afghanistan] have the same chance as you," he said.
> 
> It's hard to believe that someone could become so completely delusional.
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice...


----------



## reccecrewman (26 Sep 2009)

What media agency did that tripe come from?


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2009)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> What media agency did that tripe come from?



It's from a comment on the CBC site - not from the media.


----------



## gcclarke (27 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It's from a comment on the CBC site - not from the media.



With regard to the decorum inherent in comments on most poorly moderated sites (Thank Sweet Zombie Jesus for our DS) upon the interwebs, I believe this particular webcomic captures it perfectly.

Although you may wish to not that some of the language is less than safe for work depending upon where you work. 

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19/


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Sep 2009)

to captain mailoux
sir if i understand it correctly you are returning to a-stan
full duty... my question to you sir is.... why cant m/cpl 
paul franklin,,, i want to hear it from you sir as an amputee
why you can return to active duty and m/cpl franklin cant..
as a double amputee...sir as a member of the canadian armed
forces who was realeased 3-b 1986 after proving i was cap-
able of performing my duties 1982 t0 1986 why your med 
differs from m/cpl franklins...i dont expect a response on this 
website as i have the utmost respect for said members..
having said that i can be reached at leigh111655@yahoo.com
or msn messenger...or you can pvt msg me capt......


----------



## kincanucks (29 Sep 2009)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> to captain mailoux
> sir if i understand it correctly you are returning to a-stan
> full duty... my question to you sir is.... why cant m/cpl
> paul franklin,,, i want to hear it from you sir as an amputee
> ...



Are you for real?


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Sep 2009)

actually iam... you got a prob pvt msg me


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Sep 2009)

Dude,

You realize it's 23 years later?  A few things may have changed since whatever happened to you?


----------



## brandon_ (29 Sep 2009)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> actually iam...



I highley doubt that this soldier(officer in the first statement) with the list of all his worries, he is going to be on this site too respond to such a stupid question, this man probley doesn't even know mcpl franklin nevermind say why he can't return to afghanistan.



			
				wildman0101 said:
			
		

> my question to you sir is.... why cant m/cpl
> paul franklin,,, i want to hear it from you sir as an amputee
> why you can return to active duty and m/cpl franklin cant..
> as a double amputee...\


ARE YOU THAT NAIVE!

loosing both you're legs is a huge differnce then loosing one, with the one leg still fully mobile he can operate in combat. mcpl franklin with 2 artifical limbs he would HAVE ALOT of trouble in afghanistan those prostetics (sp?) would not cover the abuse put on his body. the rucksack they carry is OVER 50 pounds this man would not be able to walk km's at a time with 2 artifical limbs, nevermind that he would have difficulty walking period...

Mcpl franklin is leaving the military to do something good, he is furthuring cause for war amputees, and speaking on there behalf. ( i believe sorry, been a little bit since i read his story)


----------



## MikeL (30 Sep 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> loosing both you're legs is a huge differnce then loosing one, with the one leg still fully mobile he can operate in combat.
> mcpl franklin with 2 artifical limbs he would HAVE ALOT of trouble in afghanistan those prostetics (sp?) would not cover the abuse put on his body.
> the rucksack they carry is OVER 50 pounds this man would not be able to walk km's at a time with 2 artifical limbs, nevermind that he would have difficulty
> walking period...






What experiance/knowledge/medical background do you have to say this?


----------



## brandon_ (30 Sep 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> What experiance/knowledge/medical background do you have to say this?


Well to say the least I don't i guess i went out of my lane there.

BUT as this is what we he wants he, obviously can manage if he completed all of the basic requirements and they are allowing him to go back, IF HE WAS NOT CAPABLE of it why? why would they allow him to go back ? The leg he still has would be able to bend, move around and as mcpl franklin would have nothing whatso ever to place the weight on when he feels very sore.
This officer he would be able to place weight on his limb that was not damaged and would reduce the pain to side of the artifical limb ?  would it not ?


----------



## muskrat89 (30 Sep 2009)

Anyway.....

_Someone_ with a Medical Degree cleared the good Captain - that excludes most of us.

Wildman asked a question which most likely is apples and oranges, but regardless he provided an e-mail address for replies.

Now let's stick to the topic at hand, please...

Army.ca Staff


----------



## combat_medic (30 Sep 2009)

Getting a single leg amputation is vastly different from a double leg amputation. Just as getting a double above-the-knee amputation is vastly different than a double below-the knee. Numerous factors will affect a person's medical assesment, recovery, and so on, depending on the the location of the amputation, types of prostheses, physical fitness, and so on. Even two people with virtually the exact same injury can have hugely different rates of recovery, and each case is assessed differently. 

Unless you're a doctor, prosthetist, rehabilitation therapist or other specialist who is intimately familiar with both cases, it's pretty presumptuous to assume that you can judge their medical fitness for duty.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2009)

I'm not so sure the difference is from a medical standpoint, although I'm sure that is also a factor.

From the article about Capt Mailloux:



> The soldier said *he didn't get preferential treatment* and had to prove he could handle the rigours of redeploying to Afghanistan.
> 
> "I'm not as fast as I used to be, but *I passed all the physical tests*," he said, noting that with his prosthetic leg he walked 13 kilometres with a 60 pound load on his back in two hours and 22 minutes....



and from the article regarding MCpl Franklin:



> Master Cpl. Paul Franklin says his career in the military has stagnated, likely *because his injuries prevent him from completing the physical aspect of the courses*



There would be a huge difference between being able or not being able to perform the physical fitness tests required, let alone the medical aspect of their issues.

Perhaps one day, we will be so medically advanced that losing limbs may not be an issue, however, that day is not here yet.


----------



## mariomike (30 Sep 2009)

I hope this is on topic, and of interest to readers. I know that you can be a police officer with just one hand.


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Oct 2009)

supersonicmax- copy your last
brandon naive no stupid yes
my apologies to all...was outa line
i misread re: double single amputee
above below knee ... having almost 
lost both above knee i can relate..
as ive been wearing knee braces last 
20 yrs... again my apologies and my 
stupidity.... i stand corrected...
               scoty b


----------



## brandon_ (9 Oct 2009)

no biggie wildman. We all make mistakes.. 
I guess i should apoligize for so hastily attacking you.


----------



## Dissident (9 Oct 2009)

This is not the first time for an amputee to go to Afghanistan. Not that it takes away anything from the Captain. 

I know the article mentions returning to Afghanistan, and I'll take it that it is indeed a first. 

But I did go on tour (TF1-07) with an Ex Lord Strat that re-mustered into the MPs after having one leg amputated below the knee. It took me six weeks to realize that he was missing something, and I was his room mate... The guy never said anything about it and carried on like (some would say better than) the rest of us.

If you can meet the physical standard, rock on.


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2009)

I hope this is relevant. Douglas Bader had both legs amputated—one above and one below the knee, and went on to become an Ace in WW2.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Bader#Early_years


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2010)

.... Captain Mailloux's story will be on "The National" soon (posted to Twitter 12:35pm EST):
Spent day with Capt. Simon Mailloux - first Canadian amputee to return to duty in Afghanistan. Amazing guy. His story on @cbcthenational


----------



## dapaterson (12 Jan 2010)

Skill testing question:

If we've demosntrated that amputees can live and work in austere conditions like those in Afghanistan, and that it is possible for the CF to accomodate them, can we continue to refuse enrolment to amputees?

Or, in other words, have we just opened the Pandora's box of Universality of Service?


----------



## Loachman (12 Jan 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I hope this is relevant. Douglas Bader had both legs amputated—one above and one below the knee, and went on to become an Ace in WW2.:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Bader#Early_years



He wasn't the only one.

Another fellow whose name escapes me was deathly afraid of bailing out over the Channel, having his legs fill with water, and drowning. He filled his legs with pingpong balls to help them float if that ever happened. He was at 20000 feet one day when he heard a series of loud popping noises, which he took to be cannon fire, and took wild evasive action. After failing to detect any enemy fighters anywhere, he realized that it was just some of the weaker pingpong balls exploding.


----------



## Monsoon (12 Jan 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we've demosntrated that amputees can live and work in austere conditions like those in Afghanistan, and that it is possible for the CF to accomodate them, can we continue to refuse enrolment to amputees?


Well, I guess the counter-case would be that people who are injured in the line of duty who have already undergone the initial career phase that required them to be fit to a certain standard represent a different category of employee than untrained and inexperienced recruits who are not fit enough to perform the pointy-end jobs that they need to do to get meaningful experience for eventual employment in other roles.

The Charter makes things difficult - and the human rights industry is certainly far more evolved than the military's ability to articulate itself in legal terms - but if we think about this sort of thing long enough we can eventually sort out what makes this kind of case different.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2010)

Yes, a precedent has been set.  It, however, is not a precedent to hire amputees or handicapped persons off the street, but a precedent to retain highly skilled persons, into whom a lot of expense and training has been given.  It is expensive to train CF members and even more so to loose them.  Remember, that these people have met the criteria to join the CF, prior to their ‘injuries’; not join the CF with pre-existing problems, and attained the skills, knowledge and experience to deploy.   

If there is a Human Rights complaint that could be made, it is not one to allow handicapped persons to join the CF, but one not to ‘discard’ those who are injured in the line of duty.


----------



## Barts (14 Jan 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I hope this is relevant. Douglas Bader had both legs amputated—one above and one below the knee, and went on to become an Ace in WW2.:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Bader#Early_years



I was very inspired as a youth (and still) by his determination.  Not too many double amputees *escaped* from POW camps...  I highly reccomend reading his biography.

He happened to be CO of a Canadian Sqn, too, as he moved up through the ranks.


----------

